# Who's Rdin this Weekend and where?



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know if there is one of these threads started yet but lets keep it going there's not.

04/30-05/3 Who's ridin this weekend and where? 
- We'll more than likely be out Tonight and Friday at 90 in Crosby, TX!!!

:werd:


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Bunch of us going out on Sunday. Bear Mountain trails, Saint John NB, Canada )


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm riding all the way to work this weekend :aargh4:


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

dang man, thats no fun at all....


----------



## Troya (Feb 23, 2009)

Going to the Bonnet Carre Spillway in Norco, LA saturday with a couple friends.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Might make a trip to redland road. I've been invited to lightwood in deatsville. Not sure about that though.


----------



## rhettag94 (Apr 9, 2009)

Should be going to Mud Creek or River Run Friday nite till 3 am. I love living in East Texas. 10 minutes to two of the biggest atv parks around.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

snipe523 said:


> I'm riding all the way to work this weekend :aargh4:


 
Same here I'll be hauling my Azz to work all weekend!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Going to the ATV FAIR in MN on saturday. The GF and I are going to compete in the mud run for are the first time!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> Going to the ATV FAIR in MN on saturday. The GF and I are going to compete in the mud run for are the first time!


 sweet. let us know when she smokes you!


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Next weekend (May 9th) we are going to Rattlesnake Hills in Poplarville, MS. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

goin to a place here in deridder to ride saturday. should be a good ride.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone goin to Hwy 90 in Crosby, TX this weekend? We're thinkin about goin, just not sure yet which day(s)


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm headed to Fulton Ms mud park. There's supposed to be trucks, jeeps n such in the pits.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Where;'s that at IBBruin?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

About 20 miles east of Tupelo on Hwy 78. I've never been but I'm going with a group that's been several times. I've been told they don't require helmets, beer is ok as long as it's in a cup and you don't act like an ***.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Mall Crawler said:


> Next weekend (May 9th) we are going to Rattlesnake Hills in Poplarville, MS. Let me know if anyone is interested.


 
Me and Bran and the kids may be game, if ya'll don't mind the company. We haven't been up there in a few months. 

Donna


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Not at all we are gonna meet at the shell station off of exit 27 on I59 at 945am you can meet us there or at the park if you decide to come.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

My son has been sick and I am hoping I don't get it so I hope I will be able to make it.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

I talked to Brandon and we're planning on coming. We'll see ya'll at the park. Hope you don't get sick. 

Donna


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds good. We are meeting at 9:45 but I am sure we will be there no sooner that 10:30 because you know that someone is always late.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Uh Huh, that someone is always us. Brandon wants to pull out by 9. RIGHT!. Bikes aren't loaded and 2 kids to get up and get moving. We'll probably leave here around 10. See ya'll there.

Donna


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's the pics from our ride today. We had a great time Chris. Really good group to ride with.

Donna
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iewPicture&friendID=398132529&albumId=1589067


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like yall had a lot of fun.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for taking the pics Donna, now I actually have proof that I ride. haha.

We had a blast. It was nice having Brandon so we weren't just riding around not knowing where we were going.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

That's funny. He and some friends of his went night riding a couple of weeks ago and didn't get home till 4am because they were lost for 4 hours. Luckily, he does know RHATV pretty good.


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

We were at 90 in Crosby saturday eve/night lot of people lot of fun


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

We are heading out to Red Creek on Friday and leaving on Sunday. We are going to have alot of bikes with us.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I rode in the woods behind the 'hood saturday, no pics yet but I'll get some next time we ride.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

going out Sunday to pine city.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

It's may run weekend. Every long weekend in may it is a huge 4x4/ATV run that takes place over 3 days. I always took my truck or jeep, this will be my first year going with the bike.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I recently moved to Katy, Tx. Does anyone know of a place to ride around here?


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)

This list is pretty good


TEXAN AVIATOR said:


> Here is a list of some off-road parks in Texas. This is from a thread we made on a Texas atv site.
> 
> 
> *Alligator Run* Easton, TX
> ...


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Doing some trail riding on hunting club land In the morning 05/30 outside waynesboro anybody close wanna come? Let me know through PM just gonna be mainly muddy trail ridin (not many holes to play in) But it gets me out of the house and on my Prairie so I am goin prob about 5 or 6 people goin so far


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

June 12, 13, 14

Sicily Island, La. Ride to welcome troops home...

Ya'll come on over!!!

Catahoula Recreation Park


----------



## dustinhollis (Jun 2, 2009)

ridin at our deer camp up in port gibson,ms ready for another trip to timberlanes soon


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I went fishin', but should have took the Brute instead of the boat.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Headed to Red Creek Next weekend. Anyone close wanting to come just halla.


----------



## JArod (Jun 11, 2009)

tx4play @ meangreen sometime in the future we need to hook up a date to ride , i live only an hour from crosby


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sure we can work somethin out man, i need to get back out there and ride!


----------

